# Looking for 1/32 scale Navy Flight Deck Figures



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Everyone.

I'm looking for 1/32 scale Navy Flight Deck figures (No Pilots).
in various poses.

If anyone has any info, or has some they want to off-load, I'm interested.

Thank you.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www.cmkkits.com/en/figures/

Jim


----------

